# Disque dur qui apparaît puis disparaît au fil des démarrages



## Emile (19 Novembre 2010)

Lors des démarrages de mon G4 bi pro (4 disques durs installés dans la tour), de manière aléatoire, le même disque dur (Western Digital IDE de 500 GO, que j'ai installé le plus récemment) peut apparaître ou pas.
S'il n'apparaît pas, utilitaire de disque ne le détecte pas.
Lors de ses réapparitions je l'ai fait ausculté avec utilitaire de Disque qui ne diagnostic aucun pb.
Dois je en conclure que c'est la mécanique du disque qui commence à être défaillante ? Puis je le rapporter chez le vendeur (garantie de un an en cours de validité) ?
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières
Emile


----------



## maxetmac (19 Novembre 2010)

Je possède également un G4 MDD bipro.avec un DD externe firewire WD 500GO. Il me fait exactement la mEme chose !! Un coup je te vois un coup je te vois plus!! J'ai installe deux Seagate 400 GO en interne sur les ports ATA 100 et aucun problème . Précision :le WD externe sert comme disque de sauvegarde avec TimeMachine.....   Conclusion,pour moi jamais plus Western Digital !!

De plus,il y a 6 mois environ, j'ai démonté le DD de son boitier pour le tester dans la tour ( connexion Sata avec une carte d'extension PCI Sonnet ) même problème du... je te vois / je te vois plus !!!!En prime plus de garantie, car quelques "micro marque" sur le boitier attestent du démontage :-(     ça c'est entièrement de ma faute...
depuis, j'ai investi dans une Time Capsule 1 TO pour la sauvegarde et depuis plus de problèmes.
Le WesternDigital fonctionne toujours en mode "aléatoire" dans son boitier connecté sur un iMac G4 en USB 1.1

Pour en finir, essaie avec le SAV si comme tu dis ton DD est toujours sous garantie, mois je sais que je n'achèterai pas de si tôt cette marque, pourtant plébiscitée par le très bon site MacWay, entre autres.


----------



## alaincha (20 Novembre 2010)

Emile a dit:


> Dois je en conclure que c'est la mécanique du disque qui commence à être défaillante ?



Personnellement je pencherais plutôt pour un problème de connectique.

*Ce disque  est là, puis il n'est plus là, puis il est de nouveau là*.

Et quand il est là, il semble que tout va bien, puisque utilitaire de disque ne diagnostique aucun problème.

Ça ressemble beaucoup plus à un connecteur qui aurait un faux contact qu'à un problème informatique.

Il faudrait peut être essayer de nettoyer les contacteurs qui relient ce disque interne au Mac.

Mais c'est une simple hypothèse, et je peux me tromper :rose:.


----------



## KERRIA (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai ça aussi avec un mini PPC G4 et ça m'énerve......
Quelques fois il ne monte pas au démarrage
Quelques fois il se fige 
Quelques fois éteindre et rallumer le fait apparaître
Quelque fois : éteindre et rallumer longtemps après....

Même chose ...démontage et montage sur autre machine...Nickel....

?????
Mille excuses je n'ai pas de réponse et ce post devient un questionnement....


----------

